# Can't Boot Into ClockWork?



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

This is like the 2nd time this has happened.

I've sbf back to froyo..

Tried bootstrap2, rom manager and installed the latest clockwork that came out today..

I have a milestone x on alltel and i'm running liquid 2.6..

Any help??

EDIT: SEE HERE FOR EASY FIX http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4905-Can-t-boot-into-the-new-CWM-5.0.2.0-Here-s-a-quick-fix.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

have you updated to 5.0.2.0?


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

I had to flash back to 5.0.1 immediately after cw update. Was able to get into recovery again.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> have you updated to 5.0.2.0?


Yes..Still no luck= |


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Libbydude said:


> I had to flash back to 5.0.1 immediately after cw update. Was able to get into recovery again.


I just flashed back to 5.0.1

still no luck..


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I just downloaded and flashed CM7 and I'm having the same problem. updated the rom mgr, even tried to flash older versions of clockwork no luck still stick at the Red M.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Milestone x new & old Clockwork's don't work.

The Droid x new & old Clockwork's don't work..

The Droid x (2nd int) new & old don't work..

WTF!!= |


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Official Bug thread

Please post in this thread to help Koush figure out this mystery bug!!

You may also want to talk to the OP *HERE)* after you have filed a bug report

*Please do not spam koush! He is very busy, he only needs someone to help him reproduce the bug*


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

There's a thread here with people that have fixed their problems listing how they did it.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...r-for-getting-CWR-5.0.2.0-working-(And-I-did)

I hope this helps.

-m


----------

